# Lock Differential on Peerless suggestion



## johndean (Jan 17, 2019)

I have used two non welding ways to lock the peerless differentials. The older yolk cast iron type was just to add a third gear inside the bull gear. The other was to remove the 4 differential gears and install a sleeve in place of the gears. The older 3 gear differential was tested yesterday pulling a stump. It had no problem. Steering is somewhat different because it wants to go straight. I also added duel tires and chains. So now I am running 4 feet of rear tire. If anyone is interested I have a steel roller I built to make the spacer sleeve that makes perfect rim to rim spacers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a beast! Any pictures of the tractor?


----------



## johndean (Jan 17, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Sounds like a beast! Any pictures of the tractor?


----------

